# L3400 with AB Eagleline plow



## NutmegCT (Jun 6, 2009)

Good day all! First post on the forum, so please have patience.

I'm a volunteer at a non-profit ag museum (www.osv.org). We have a donated almost-new L3400 tractor, with a donated AB-Eagleline 2 head plow on the rear. Of course, there are no manuals or instructions for either.

I'm going nuts trying to figure out how to "adjust" the up/down of the plow attachment. There are many arms, turnbuckles, and bolt holes on both the tractor rear and the plow attachment. I can raise/lower the plow using the hydraulics, but only get it up about an inch above ground level. So naturally the shares scrape the ground/asphalt when I drive to the fields. Lower the plow, it works fine. Raise it - it sure seems it should come up a few inches higher.

Can someone please point me to where I can find an actual step-by-step initial attachment and setup of the plow to the tractor? Just fiddling with the different arms, turnbuckles, and bolt holes is really frustrating, especially with a plow that weighs nearly 500 pounds.

Thanks.
Tom in Connecticut


----------

